# my dogs love nectarines and peaches!



## ourprettytessa

so i absolutely LOVE fruit!!!! my dogs always watch me chow down on a piece of fruit at least twice a day. out of all fruits they go nuts for peaches and nectarines. they have tried a good amount of fruits. morgan has had banana, peaches, nectarines. tessa has only had nectarines and peaches (she just licks them, unless i break off a piece for her). i also let them lick my popsicles. yeah, yeah...you may think i'm gross but as long as it doesn't gross me out, its fine! 

i remember one pet shop owner told me i shouldn't be letting my dog lick my face because i could get worms (that is whole other topic) but she probably wasn't confident that her dogs were healthy. but back to my babies, they lick me, they sleep with me, they laugh with me and cry with me. 

back to the matter at hand, just out of curiosity do any of your babies love fruit? and more importantly, is it bad for them? even at the small amounts i give them????

thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom

Besides grapes and raisins which can be toxic to dogs, I think fruits are fine for dogs. I have to limit them with Lady since she is diabetic, but I do give her a small bite of fruit occasionally and she loves it. I "share" a few bits of those fruit bowls packed in their own juice with her. 

According to this, fruit is a natural part of a dog's diet.

Canines, although classified as carnivores, are omnivorous, and posses the ability to break down plant matter, as well as synthesize essential nutrients from such. Beyond analyzing their anatomy, canine behaviour clearly indicates that they are not solely reliant upon flesh for sustenance. Once having killed larger prey, such as an ungulate, they will penetrate the abdominal cavity to first eat the stomach and intestines of the quarry. Wolfs and other canines are also frequently observed eating fallen fruit, or fruit, like berries, off bushes. 

Here's a good guide to what fruit to give your dog:

http://www.pet-grub.com/appendixA/scene7.pets


----------



## ourprettytessa

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 15 2005, 12:02 PM
> *Besides grapes and raisins which can be toxic to dogs, I think fruits are fine for dogs. I have to limit them with Lady since she is diabetic, but I do give her a small bite of fruit occasionally and she loves it. I "share" a few bits of those fruit bowls packed in their own juice with her.
> 
> According to this, fruit is a natural part of a dog's diet.
> 
> Canines, although classified as carnivores, are omnivorous, and posses the ability to break down plant matter, as well as synthesize essential nutrients from such. Beyond analyzing their anatomy, canine behaviour clearly indicates that they are not solely reliant upon flesh for sustenance. Once having killed larger prey, such as an ungulate, they will penetrate the abdominal cavity to first eat the stomach and intestines of the quarry. Wolfs and other canines are also frequently observed eating fallen fruit, or fruit, like berries, off bushes.
> 
> Here's a good guide to what fruit to give your dog:
> 
> http://www.pet-grub.com/appendixA/scene7.pets
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72836*


[/QUOTE]

thank you!!! that guide was wonderful!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Scooby loves a little piece of apple or banana and he also loves any vegetables I offer. One of his very favorites it red bell peppers, he just loves them cooked or raw. Carrots are another he loves to munch out on as a treat. Sometimes I think maybe he is a vegetarian pup


----------



## Chelsey

Just question?
don't you find the next day after giving them fuit they get the runs.

I gave chelsey a tiny bit of peach and the next day yukky #2.

I have not given it to her since then.


----------



## k/c mom

I can't eat an apple without mine coming running for their share. I have not given them peaches for fear they could cause stomach trouble... I'm not sure why that concerns me with peaches but they just seem more "rich" or something.... Mine love bananas, too.

And I found out they love lettuce and broccoli.

I only give a little bit of each of the things they love and have not had any problems with stomach upsets at all.


----------



## Chelsey

chester love lettus but be only give him a very small piece. Cause if he eats something different then his kibble he gets sick, really sick... 
i gave chelsey a piece of peach and the next day she had the runs and all she did was lick it chew it but she did not eat it.. the remains were on the floor.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Peaches and Nectarines are stone friut and they do have a laxative effect if you are not used to them. They are high in fiber.








We have always given Scooby any vegies, and steak or some of what ever we are eating because that is mainly all he will eat. He hates dry kibble and always has from day one. We were concerned about his diet too and asked our vet for her opinion to which she said as long as he eats a little dog food he is doing very well as what he is eating is good healthy food. She also added that he is very healthy and strong, that is all that matters to us.


----------



## MalteseJane

My little bugger doesn't want anything raw, be it fruit, veggies or meat. He will eat the veggies mixed with the meat because he has no other choice. But if it would be up to him, he would eat only the meat. And if you want to please him, he loooves prosciutto, smoked salmon, salami.


----------



## Ladysmom

This is from the guide I posted the link to above:

Peaches:

Peaches are said to have a laxative effect on the body and a tea made from the leaves of peaches is said to be beneficial for the kidneys. Peaches are said to help eliminate toxins and the sweetness will be appreciated by dogs.


----------



## pico's parent

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 15 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Peaches and Nectarines are stone friut and they do have a laxative effect if you are not used to them. They are high in fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always given Scooby any vegies, and steak or some of what ever we are eating because that is mainly all he will eat. He hates dry kibble and always has from day one. We were concerned about his diet too and asked our vet for her opinion to which she said as long as he eats a little dog food he is doing very well as what he is eating is good healthy food. She also added that he is very healthy and strong, that is all that matters to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72882*


[/QUOTE]


I would caution you that, according to my vet, dogs need calcium and there is little in the ordinary diet that doesn't contain dairy. Even though Pico gets 1 tsp cottage cheese and 3/4 tsp yoghurt daily, he recommended I add powdered calcium carbonate to his home-cooked diet. Pico gets 1/8 tsp daily. 

Interestingly, W.D. Cusick, who has a couple of books out on dog nutrition and is working on breed-specific books on canine nutrition, says the original diet of the Maltese dog (the Maltese was developed on the islands of Malta on the Mediterranean Sea) drank fresh water from wells drilled into limeston which gave the maltese breed a unique set of requirements for the mineral complex. Without this, the tear-staining and coat discoloration occurs. He also says native food supplies would have been goat, fish, poultry and highly acidic fruits such as the orange, GRAPE, fig and avocado. Carbs would have been brown rice and barley.

Hmmmm. Here's the link. 
http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/home.html


----------

